# Where can I take bad gas for disposal?



## twinvee20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have been out of town for just over a year for work. Job came fast so stupidly I didn't drain my boat gas tank before I left. The stabilizer didn't cut it and the gas it yellow and smells like varnish. I got new Racors to put on. But I need to drain and get rid of it. Probably about 15 gallons. Does anybody know where I can legally dispose of it. I am in Gulf Breeze. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tiggerpec (Jul 11, 2008)

I know Harbor View takes it but will charge you about $1 a gallon to get rid of it. Give the dump/landfill a call. I bet they have a place to get rid of it.


----------



## twinvee20 (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, that can be a problem, I had bad gas the other night from some Mexican food and I rolled down the windows on the way home and let it out to pollute the atmosphere. I know that was the wrong thing to do but I didn't think there were any gas recyclers open that late at night.

Edit:

OK, sincere apology offered! 

That was NOT what you wanted to hear and I am sorry I misdirected your thread. 

(Da Debil made me do it!!) :whistling:


----------



## twinvee20 (Oct 16, 2007)

NP some times yah just have to..


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Find someone who does land clearing or donate it to the next PFF bombfire. Might not run in boat but very well but it should still light some logs quick!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We take waste fuel,, if you bring it in and dump it, free, if we have to pump it. 1.00 per gallon..


----------



## twinvee20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Escambia county landfill. I believe they will take up to 15 gallons for free. I would call and double check though on the amount of gallons


----------

